# More pictures of my beloved Alpine!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a photo shoot with Monet (a.k.a. moonie). I was trying to display her colors better. The lighting was perfect, and I needed to find more information on her. I may have found out where she originated from! *jumps up and down*




























YUMMY PECANS! NOM, NOM NOM....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She is sooooo pretty! I love LOVE her coloring! She looks like a sweetheart too. That's exciting that you may have found where she came from!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty! Love her spots!! :drool: 

BTW -- I like your dogs!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl! No wonder you are excited!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I joined a yahoo group (actually, like 3) And might have found the breeder. She moved to Illinios though.  But she said she used to have a herd with that color in it in my area. Someone else told me to wait until dark and shine a light through her ears (she has black skin inside her ears) to see if there is any tattoos. So guess what I'm gonna do tonight? LOL The lady that might be her breeder moved 5 years ago, and Monet is 6 according to the lady I bought her from. So...

Oh yeah, and the spots are what did it for me. She was almost going to be goat tacos! Her owner was selling her cheap because she had to move. $25 each (she came with my nubian)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so pretty............  :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She is really pretty!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She is a good looking doe! I really love her beard


----------



## Miranda (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Dreamcatcher,

I see a little icon of a goat pulling a cart, do you use any of your goats for pulling carts/buggy's? very pretty moonie.

Miranda


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girl - no wonder you love her so much!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Miranda, I don't use them at this time. Moonie is the only Alpine I have, and my Nubian is still too small. One day I'd love to have some goats that can pull a cart. I made the icon though.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How wonderful she looks. I love the colors. I am a blue eyed color FREAK. The more the color the better...hehe


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, pics of a happy/pretty goat will make TGS members  -thanks.


----------

